# Back drop...



## Corry (Jan 23, 2005)

Ok...I've said this before, but I'm really wanting to get more serious about it...I REALLY want to start practicing portraits.  At the moment I can't afford any real equipment, so I'm gonna rig some stuff.  I'm gonna go looking for some fabric (probably just go with either black or white for now) to use for a backdrop.  Here is my question...how big does it need to be?  How much fabric do I need?  I think I can figure the height alright...but how wide should it be?

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## steve817 (Jan 24, 2005)

When you say portraits are you talking head and shoulder or full body shots?


----------



## Corry (Jan 24, 2005)

Probably both.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 24, 2005)

As wide as you can get it would be ideal.  With some fabrics, you may be able to sew (or have them sewn) together to make it as wide as you want.  Some fabrics may show the seem which would not be cool.

As for length.  Are you just getting a back drop to hang vertically?  Some back drops are up to 25 feet long so that they can hang over the back ground and cover the floor & stools etc.  That might be something to think about.


----------



## voodoocat (Jan 24, 2005)

Look for 120" muslin at the fabric store.  Here at full price it's $7/yd which comes out to about $45 for 10x20'


----------



## Alison (Jan 24, 2005)

I really need to look into making my own, seems a LOT cheaper.


----------



## Corry (Jan 24, 2005)

I already planned on making it long enough to cover the floor!   Thanks for all the advice...I'm gonna go price some stuff either tommorrow or the day after! 

Also gonna be looking for some more inexpensive stools/benches to use.


----------



## Alison (Jan 24, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Also gonna be looking for some more inexpensive stools/benches to use.



Try Target or Walmart, they often have stools that can be used for posing. I got mine there for $9 a piece. For benches (kid size) Target also had some inexpensive put together your self children's furniture as well. I also have two wooden childsize chairs that I got from Kitchen, Etc a while back.


----------



## Corry (Jan 24, 2005)

I was planning on checking out Walmart...also, there's a Big Lots (don't know if you've heard of that place) that has a big furniture section.  It's not the most durable stuff, but it looks pretty nice.  I got a round bar table and two bar stools (that I've gotten tons of compliments on!) there for $109 when I first moved out on my own...and they have a lay-away plan, which is always good!   I've been checking out some photog studio websites for ideas on pricing and all that once I decide I'm good enough to start doing it for $$.  I'm getting pretty pumped about this...I've already got everything in mind that I need to set up the back drop, and how I'm going to hang it...looks like Menards is gonna be one of my favorite stores for a while!


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 24, 2005)

Rather than buying furniture at Wal-mart or whereever...why not look for something used?  You could probably find something a lot sturdier with a lot more character.  Because it's used, you won't have to worry about modifying it.  Get two used wooden chairs...paint one white and one black.


----------



## Corry (Jan 24, 2005)

Yeah...I've thought of that, too...not sure where to look around here for used stuff, since it's not garage sale season.  Maybe I'll make a date with my phone book tonight and see if there are used furniture stores anywhere around.  

You guys are great!  Tons of help!


----------



## Alison (Jan 24, 2005)

That's a good suggestion, Mike. I always look at antique stores but so far the items I've liked have been a little too pricey.


----------



## Karalee (Jan 24, 2005)

Dare I say places like goodwill or salvation army


----------



## Corry (Jan 24, 2005)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Dare I say places like goodwill or salvation army




They have furniture????  There's a Salvation Army in a town nearby!  I'll check it out!


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 24, 2005)

Salvation Army...thrif stores....That's the kind of place I was thinking...it's like antique stuff....only not way, way overpriced.  

Maybe not the type of stuff you want to buy and put in your living room (or maybe you do) but for use as props on a budget...I think it's the way to go.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jan 24, 2005)

Hey Corry, I found this link a while back hopefully it will help you out, it gives a step by step process of making your own backdrop 

http://www.betterphoto.com/exploring/MakingBackDrops.asp


----------



## Corry (Jan 25, 2005)

Anyone know anywhere online that I can get 20x30' fabric????  None of the stores near me sell it bigger than 6' in width.


----------



## CrazyAva (Jan 25, 2005)

I bought white muslin at WalMart.  10ft x 20ft.  I had to dye it myself because all they had was white.


----------



## Corry (Jan 25, 2005)

Grrrr...I went to the Walmart by me...The widest they had anything was 5 feet.  Then there is a store called JoAnn Fabrics, and the biggest THEY had was 6 feet.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jan 25, 2005)

I think that the online Joann fabrics has the large size you are lookin for...or at least they did a few months ago! Maybe they can order it at your local store


----------



## Corry (Jan 25, 2005)

SWEET!  Thanks!  I'll check it out!

EDIT:  Ok, I found this http://www.joann.com/catalog.jhtml?CATID=54498&PRODID=34123

Do you think one foot less will be a huge difference?  Will 9 foot work fine?  Also, should I get the unbleached or the bleached white?  Does it make a difference?


----------



## CrazyAva (Jan 25, 2005)

You want the bleached one because the unbleached one is more of an off white........unless of course that is the color you are looking for.  I think you should try walmart again.  Like I said that's where I got mine.  It was 120"  However, if 9ft is fine with you then that's cool too.


----------



## Corry (Jan 25, 2005)

I even asked a clerk at Walmart...they said they dont' get anything bigger than 5 feet.  I'll keep looking around though, before I decide.  If I can find something 10', I'll go with that.


----------



## GerryDavid (Jan 26, 2005)

If you get a grey one, you can shine a studio light on it with gel filters over it and create whatever color background you want, to customize each portrait.  :0)


----------



## Corry (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok...I still plan on getting the muslin and all...but someone told me about background paper...I had forgotten about that option.  Has anyone used it?  Exactly how DURABLE is it?  Would this http://www.adorama.com/BM1071244.html?searchinfo=seamless background paper&item_no=44 be good?


----------



## Corry (Jan 28, 2005)

GerryDavid said:
			
		

> If you get a grey one, you can shine a studio light on it with gel filters over it and create whatever color background you want, to customize each portrait.  :0)




Thanks...never really thought of that.


----------



## Alison (Jan 28, 2005)

I've used background paper and it worked well. Durability....well, not so much but there's a whole roll of it. I haven't used it with children just because I am afraid they will rip it. The biggest problem I found with 9' roll paper is how to transport it. At least with the cloth you can neatly fold it and it fits in any car


----------



## Corry (Jan 28, 2005)

It's not terribly expensive, either... I might just have to get me a roll.


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 28, 2005)

Check out Freecycle .  It's a network of people in your area who are giving away stuff for free.  Free classified ads.  You never know what you'll find.



> The worldwide Freecycle Network is made up of many individual groups across the globe. It's a grassroots movement of people who are giving (& getting) stuff for free in their own towns. Each local group is run by a local volunteer moderator (them's good people). Membership is free.


----------



## Corry (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks Matt! There is one in the town that I work in, and it has four hundred and sixty something member! :shock:!  Wow!  I'd never even heard of it!


----------



## GerryDavid (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmm, thats an interesting sitee.  Ive never heard of it as well, and there are 2968 members not to far from me.  :0)  Then more in local towns.


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 4, 2005)

Yeah...  the paper is pretty much a single-use product.  The roll is long enough to do several full-legnth sessions.  Put some scrap paper down to prevent tearing, and remove just before shooting.

I've used everthing from rugs to posters, paneling and barnwood over the years.  If you think you'd like an all-around formal background, I'd look futher into the muslin for something large and protable.

http://www.dennymfg.com/

Have fun! 

-Pete


----------

